# Kindle Fire...Some Questions



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

I keep hearing wonderful things about it and I am thinking my Kindle Keyboard needs a buddy.  LOL  

Here is what I would like to do with it and some questions on each:

Watch movies ~ Do they play well or are there a bunch of pausing to catch up streaming?  Is Netflix available on the Fire?

Play a few games 

Manage my email~ Are the only emails that work on it hotmail/yahoo/ etc or can I use my Road Runner email?

Facebook ~ Just general updates, maybe play my games from fb and chat. 

Online shopping ~ 

My son has an ipad and I just don't like it as its too big for me.  I want something that is smaller and much more portable.   It would be used at home, in the vehicle (when someone else is driving..lol)  and places where I am waiting (dr's office, hospital, kids school, etc).  I don't travel outside of the U.S.   

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Streaming video quality will depend on the connection.

As far as I've been able to tell, any email you can set up via a web client will work.

Don't do any more with FB than view my news feed -- I don't update or chat via the Fire.  May occasionally respond to a post.  Note there's no camera so you can't take a picture with it and upload to FB.


----------



## patrick422 (Apr 15, 2011)

I could of bought the ipad but it would not fit in my lunch bag, the fire is the perfect size and it runs a lot of apps, the operating system is some sort of android, so there is a lot of apps for it, i just got mine a couple weeks ago and i am happy with it 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Streaming is fine with my WiFi connection in and around the yard...

I do not have any games installed...

My ONLY COMPLAINT is that I can not purchase and load apps from the market directly into my Fire and have to side load them.. Our local newspaper just came out with an e-pages app for phones and tablets that is "ok"  on my android  phone..  BUT FANTASTIC on the fire..pictures are as clear as if I am holding the real paper in my hands and so is the print size..

I had to side load that app..

Bob G.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

mommacomet said:


> My son has an ipad and I just don't like it as its too big for me. I want something that is smaller and much more portable.


You want a Kindle Fire, seriously. I liked mine so much that I sold my iPad 1 and bought another Kindle Fire for my wife. The size/weight are perfect for carrying with me, even just around the house.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

mommacomet said:


> It would be used at home, in the vehicle (when someone else is driving..lol) and places where I am waiting (dr's office, hospital, kids school, etc).


Just an FYI -- in most cases, you wouldn't be able to go online at doctor's offices, hospitals, schools, etc. Those mostly have closed wi-fi connections that you can't access, and the Fire doesn't have 3G access (cell phone type connection), just wi-fi. So you could still read/watch anything already downloaded onto the Fire, or play games that don't require an Internet connection (some do, some don't), or use other non-Internet apps, just not do anything that required going online.

Otherwise, I think the Fire would do everything you wanted. And yes, there's a Netflix app. I've downloaded it but I haven't used it personally, but I know others have. And it seems to get updated fairly regularly, that's always a good sign that it keeps getting worked on!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Steph H said:


> Just an FYI -- in most cases, you wouldn't be able to go online at doctor's offices, hospitals, schools, etc. Those mostly have closed wi-fi connections that you can't access, and the Fire doesn't have 3G access (cell phone type connection), just wi-fi. So you could still read/watch anything already downloaded onto the Fire, or play games that don't require an Internet connection (some do, some don't), or use other non-Internet apps, just not do anything that required going online.
> 
> Otherwise, I think the Fire would do everything you wanted. And yes, there's a Netflix app. I've downloaded it but I haven't used it personally, but I know others have. And it seems to get updated fairly regularly, that's always a good sign that it keeps getting worked on!


I can say that I have spent the last 3 years in MANY MANY doctors offices, and some "big" clinics and don't often have wifi. It's frustrating - and would be buy a I bought my iPad in 3G. I wish i could say it has gotten way better, but it really hasn't.


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

Our local hospital has wifi so that wouldn't be an issue there. 

A couple more questions that I thought of. 

How hard is it to download movies?  If this is easy to do then not an issue really of having a wifi spot in the dr's office. Set of earphones and I am good.  

Does the Angry Birds App need to have wifi to work?  LOL  (yes I love Angry Birds)

Where is the best place to purchase the Fire?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The thing about downloading is that the on board memory is limited.  So one or two maybe, but you couldn't keep your whole video library on the thing.  I don't really use it for movies myself so can't speak to that any more.

And I don't do angry birds but I do NOT believe it needs wifi to run.

I like to buy all such things from Amazon directly, but they're also available at Target, Staples, Best Buy, and Walmart.


----------



## Jaer007ll (Feb 10, 2012)

I could of bought the ipad but it would not fit in my lunch bag, the fire is the perfect size and it runs a lot of apps, the operating system is some sort of android, so there is a lot of apps for it, i just got mine a couple weeks ago and i am happy with it


----------

